# Leaving Tesco Mobile - number port details...



## rob oyle (16 Nov 2019)

Has anyone successfully ported their number from Tesco Mobile? I've been issued with a 'Customer Code' in the format of 1.675XXXX and 'Account Code' as CONTR00275XXXXX. Neither of these seems to work when providing details to my new service provider (GoMo) and both providers are sure that the issue doesn't arise on their side. Any ideas?


----------



## Palerider (16 Nov 2019)

Go to my go mo .ie
Login
Go to mygomo
Go to account details
Scroll down to move my number
 Follow the instructions, 

If you are bill pay then you are a single line customer - click that.
Ente your account number 1.675xxxx
Indicate a time to port your number, I'm not sure it will happen before Monday

If you set it for Monday it will happen, I did mine with 5 minutes notice and it ported across no problem, you will have to change or set up your voicemail.


----------



## rob oyle (19 Nov 2019)

Palerider said:


> Go to my go mo .ie
> Login
> Go to mygomo
> Go to account details
> ...


Thanks, I've been through this routine several times now, using both codes in full, as well as subsets of these codes (dropping the letters from the account code, then dropping the letters and the first two zeros, then dropping the "1." from the front of the customer code\\0. Each time I am told that 'We tried to move your number to our network but the account number you provided was incorrect or unavailable'. It' great that a number post can be arranged with a few minutes' notice but when it's a stab in the dark each time, it's difficult with no real support available.
Hoping some one here has been through a port from Tesco Mobile and has faced this issue.


----------



## rob oyle (19 Nov 2019)

Something similar on Boards but no solution put on the forum itself... https://www.boards.ie/ttfthread/2058024771/


----------



## SparkRite (19 Nov 2019)

rob oyle said:


> Has anyone successfully ported their number from Tesco Mobile?



I have, my wife has and my daughter has. Are you prepay or bill pay?

The number used in all ports from bill pay was the 1.65xxxx number.


----------



## mathepac (19 Nov 2019)

Some time ago, but yes ported from TescoMobile


----------



## horusd (19 Nov 2019)

I switched to GOMO. It couldn't have been easier. €9.99 pm. All calls/txts/data and 10 GB EU roaming.  I changed Saturday, got the SIM today, up and running with number ported in 15 minutes.


----------



## Palerider (20 Nov 2019)

rob oyle said:


> Thanks, I've been through this routine several times now, using both codes in full, as well as subsets of these codes (dropping the letters from the account code, then dropping the letters and the first two zeros, then dropping the "1." from the front of the customer code\\0. Each time I am told that 'We tried to move your number to our network but the account number you provided was incorrect or unavailable'. It' great that a number post can be arranged with a few minutes' notice but when it's a stab in the dark each time, it's difficult with no real support available.
> Hoping some one here has been through a port from Tesco Mobile and has faced this issue.




We ported from Tesco Mobile which is why I replied to your message.

There is a mismatch with information received at Tesco Mobile, speak with tesco web chat and they will resolve the issue and advise you.


----------



## Páid (20 Nov 2019)

Anyone ported from Three? 

I'm getting stuck at the account number stage. Gomo screen won't confirm the account number I have.


----------



## rob oyle (21 Nov 2019)

Palerider said:


> There is a mismatch with information received at Tesco Mobile, speak with tesco web chat and they will resolve the issue and advise you.


Turns out Tesco Mobile had given me the wrong account details, so I'd made multiple attempts with the wrong info! Sorted now.


----------



## horusd (21 Nov 2019)

Páid said:


> Anyone ported from Three?
> 
> I'm getting stuck at the account number stage. Gomo screen won't confirm the account number I have.


 check a bill from Three to establish correct account number.  I ported from Eir in minutes but had the right number.


----------



## Páid (21 Nov 2019)

There was an issue with Gomo porting yesterday. Lots of people complaining on Twitter that the Confirm button did nothing.


----------



## Dinarius (8 Feb 2020)

Having a total nightmare with Tesco mobile. Voicemail broken for two weeks and they can’t fix it.
Seriously considering leaving. I’m on an old €10 p/m legacy contract. Dirt cheap. I don’t make calls, only use it for texting and receiving calls.
What’s the view on GoMo now? Thanks.
D.


----------



## noproblem (8 Feb 2020)

Dinarius said:


> Having a total nightmare with Tesco mobile. Voicemail broken for two weeks and they can’t fix it.
> Seriously considering leaving. I’m on an old €10 p/m legacy contract. Dirt cheap. I don’t make calls, only use it for texting and receiving calls.
> What’s the view on GoMo now? Thanks.
> D.


As regards GoMo I can only say that it's been a trouble free changeover for both my wife and myself. We've been abroad in Europe, made calls, texts, etc, and received calls, txts, etc with our bill remaining at a tenner a month. Everything, including coverage at home and abroad has been 100% trouble free, no complaints whatsoever. Have no idea if the offer is still available or not but anyone that has missed it missed the bargain of the year.


----------



## rob oyle (8 Feb 2020)

noproblem said:


> As regards GoMo I can only say that it's been a trouble free changeover for both my wife and myself. We've been abroad in Europe, made calls, texts, etc, and received calls, txts, etc with our bill remaining at a tenner a month. Everything, including coverage at home and abroad has been 100% trouble free, no complaints whatsoever. Have no idea if the offer is still available or not but anyone that has missed it missed the bargain of the year.


+1, my experience also.

Think the second round of this offer is at c.€13/month for the same service.


----------



## cdg2014 (28 May 2020)

I had the exact same experience but very frustratingly I spent 2 days on chat to various members of Tesco mobile support team (about 4 of them) and they were repeatedly giving me different versions of the CONTR00275XXXXX number, its the 1.6XXXXXX customer code from your bill that works. . . I mean, come on guys @Tesco.


----------

